# Sempre Pro question



## Amonini (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey Everyone.

Just picked up this 2016 Sempre pro pre owned.

Thoroughly checked the frame best I could for cracks, seems to be in good shape, seat post was cracked but swapped another RC post from my impulso.

I believe some parts aren’t stock but not sure. I also just found out after doing research that some of these frames r replicas.

Is there anything else I should be looking for?

Anyone have experience with this bike? What’re your thoughts on it?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

